# DOT and CO2 Tanks



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Not exactly about planted tanks so much, but related to CO2 tanks. The DOT (department of transportation) website is very hard to navigate through and find the correct info. I can't even get through to them on phone after a few hours of trying.

Is it legal to transport filled CO2 tanks by yourself, say on a U-Haul truck? Say I were to be pulled over and they needed to look in the truck, I'm not looking to be slapped with a huge fine, or worse, right?


----------



## pjhaddock (Sep 21, 2004)

I would not want to think so... However dont take my word for it. BUt think about it, all day long people go to these welding places and get/exchange tanks and drive around with them to and from their houses and places of business. Nowhere have I ever seen or heard that you have to have a permit or anything to carry one of these tanks........

Philip


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

It would be no different that driving around with a SCUBA tank in your car. Just make sure you secure the tank so the valve does not get knocked off when you are turning/braking.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Yep, I was thinking the same of how people are transporting these tanks all by themselves. But then, one of the sponsers on this site said it was illegal to do so. ?? And then, at my local welding supplier, their trucks have all kinds of the required DOT diamond signs on their vehicles.


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Pressurized cylinders are dangerous and should be handled with care, but there is a difference IMO between moving a 5lb co2 tank, and a truck full of oxygen, methane etc.


----------



## pjhaddock (Sep 21, 2004)

I can understand the DOT signs and permits when transporting these things is mass, but not just one or two cylinders. Just like the scuba example. There was nothing in class about having to have permits to carry them to the dive location...

Philip


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

CO2 is not flammable I don't think. Just under high pressure so don't let the valve break off. The tank will be a rocket. Now 5lbs of propane fuel for the barbecue grille. Thats dangerous. But perfectly legal. I would think it has to do with amount and commercial licensing.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

So it seems just fine for me to go ahead then. Must have been a stupid question to begin with, but I'm still wondering why it was said somewhere on this forum transporting CO2 tanks is absolutely illegal.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

Maybe it's a state issue. Could be that in some states they are more restrictive (California comes to mind). 

Kevin


----------



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

Man... I thought this post was about Damage Over Time. Oh well... :icon_roll


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am sure regulations vary from state to state. There are no transportation restrictions in the State of NJ for the transport of CO2.

I know when I pick up chemicals for work there must be a rigid barrier separating the chemicals being transported from the vehicle operator. The chemical cannot be in the same compartment as the driver. Some states may treat bottled gas the same way?

I guess the best thing to do when transporting bottled CO2 is to check with your supplier and just use common sense.

Mike


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

iMp, I know what you mean man.
/ma "Dia II" <t>

oh, anyhow: the way I see it, Its legal for me to take my propane tank and get it filled and transport them on campers across the country. CO2 isn't flammable, so your biggest issue there is leaking gas suffocating you, or the nozzle breaks and you ahve a blunt missle. neither's too likely on a quality tank that's passed it's last inspection.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Just so we are clear, I called a local welding company that is very professional in what they do. Regulations usually start going into effect when you are getting over 1000 pounds minus the cylinders. For us, there's pretty much nothing, doesn't even have to be be secured, upright...etc.

Of course use common sense. I would secure the cylinder and keep it upright. The guy on the phone said he's heard of cases where the cylinder knob was turned open slightly by rolling around in the car and leaking gas. Way to suffocate yourself. So anyway, I mostly was concerned about getting fined - but everything seems all good.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

^iMp^ said:


> Man... I thought this post was about Damage Over Time. Oh well... :icon_roll


LOL, that's what I thought as well, but then I looked at the forum that I was in and figured out that it wasn't the same.

I'm not aware of any laws in California that would prohibit the transportation of filled cylinders.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Something else to keep in mind, DOT regs are only in effect for INTERstate commerce, INTRAstate is up to the individual states. Thats why you see a long haul trucker with DOT #'s on the vehicle but the local only delivery does not have them.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

gnatster said:


> Something else to keep in mind, DOT regs are only in effect for INTERstate commerce, INTRAstate is up to the individual states. Thats why you see a long haul trucker with DOT #'s on the vehicle but the local only delivery does not have them.


 That's why I brought it up, since I'm taking this with me over several states.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

From what I can gather it's illegal to transport a CO2 cylinder in the passenger compartment of a vehicle. They are supposed to be transported in an open bed truck. Scuba tanks are different in that they don't leak hazardous gas. If you were to some how knock the valve off a CO2 cylinder it would be quite dangerous in a car and real cold also.

To be on the safe side I would empty the cylinders and then just have them filled when you get to the new location.

On the matter of the propane tanks. Just because everyone does it doesn't make it safe or right. They also are supposed to be transported outside the passenger compartment of the vehicle. And you will notice that most all campers and RVs have them mounted OUTSIDE.


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

The posts I have read referred to shipping filled tanks being a bad idea, if not illegal or at least against the freight carriers policies.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Robert H said:


> Sorry, that is not possible [to ship filled cylinders]. It is against Federal Law. Nobody would do it. You are not even supposed to transport them in a car, but everybody does.


I found it. Is this what you are talking about zapus? Evidently Rex and Robert are the only ones to mention transporting a CO2 tank in your car is illegal. They are also both from Oregon, so that just must be Oregon state's regulations.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Note the part about Federal law? That's just what it is.

Since no one else seems to know how to Google I did it for you. Here are some interesting links.

http://www.catalinacylinders.com/transco2.html

Also try searching the OSHA web site. It seems they actually write the laws regarding transporting compressed gases.


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

Most DOT regs cover commercial ops, not private citizens driving home from the store and most DOT regs are enforced by DOT enforcement personel, your local police is probably only vaguely aware of DOT regs as it pertains to their jurisdiction (i.e. lamps etc) and wouldn't have a clue as to how the regs apply to you carrying a CO2 tank in your car.

As it were, the machine shop I get my gas at also supplies the surplus store across from my work, they deliver big tanks (for paint ball tank filling) in a beat up orange Dodge PU with no signs or anything else, but they do use chains to restrain the tanks.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

That's only common sense.


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

OK, check this out... http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/pr800.html Guess it must apply to tanks above a certain size? UPS apparently just tacks on a $20 hazardous material fee for the smaller ones.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

zapus said:


> OK, check this out... http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/pr800.html Guess it must apply to tanks above a certain size? UPS apparently just tacks on a $20 hazardous material fee for the smaller ones.


 I'm sure you meant this link - http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/pr751.html

Anyway, I was concerned about moving with full cylinders, not shipping them. The link from catalina cylinders that Rex provided is pretty much all you need to follow. Just some common sense, and not so common sense procedures.


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

Wow Sure are alot of interesting assumptions here. Hope I can help. Most states have in one way or another adopted the model traffic code. This is where all motor vehicle laws are governed. Obviously I can't speak for every state, but let me take a few minutes to give you the state of Colorado's law. There is nothing that governs the transportation of pressurized canisters of a non flammable, combustible, caustic or any other legal substance as long as it is done so in a manner that is safe and with do regard to the innocent public (for the private citizen).  Commercial vehicle’s as well as people in a professional capacity would need appropriate securing as well as the required placards displaying the chemical, gas etc.( These are those diamond shaped signs you see on semis letting emergency personnel know what is being transported). There are however some guidelines to a point, and are open to interpretation. Such as if your are transporting welding tanks etc, they need to transported upright with the designated safety equipment in place. If you've seen 20-lb tanks, you might have seen there is a place for a screw on cover over the valve. The new tanks have a small ball inside that should the valve get knocked off, the pressure would be regulated by the ball preventing it from becoming a projectile. Another interpretation not set in stone is that smaller tanks should not be transported with any accessories in place such as regulators etc.

But with out going into pointless and a long winded explanation... As a general rule, you would not be breaking any title 42 law by transporting a Co2 tank. Just make sure for yours as well as every one else’s safety that the tank is secured to avoid becoming a projectile in an accident. An officer could write you a summons or even arrest you for reckless endangerment by just having a pressurized tank sitting unsecured during transportation.

Also, make sure that you saved your receipt so if you do get pulled over, the Officer does not think that you are carrying anhydrous ammonia or something else used in the production of methamphetamine or anything that can be construed as an ingredient of a terrorist plot roud: This could make for an embarrassing and long afternoon.


----------

